# Entry Express catalogs



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

The Entry Express catalogs at the Atlanta Retriever Club's fall hunt test looked mighty fine and have tons of good info in them. Shayne, you are one more smart white boy.
Take Care,
Becky


----------



## carolinagold (Jan 19, 2003)

Expanding on your subject- The Carolina Retriever Association used Entry Express for its fall hunt test. It made everything more convenient . Hopefully all the clubs in the Carolinas will use Entry Express. It is better for contestants.
________
justin bieber fans


----------



## carolinagold (Jan 19, 2003)

:!: :!:
________
how to roll a joint


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

Becky, or anyone-
I would like to acquire a few of this summers catalogs to show to my club at our January meeting and election. To give them a glimpse of what to expect at our NAHRA test next summer. If anyone has an extra they would like to part with pm me your address and I will mail you a self addressed stamped envelope to put it into. I am very excited about using EE for the Lake Champlain Retriever Clubs July 2-3 2005 NAHRA field test and I hope to see many of you all there. Many of the old-timers are so skeptical about EE and even though sample pages are available to print out at Shayne's web site it would be nice to be able to put something better in the hand of the skeptic. Thank You All.
Ken Bora


----------



## KJB (Jul 1, 2003)

Ken,
If you haven't gotten one already, I have a few extras from the TX Panhandle trial I can send you. Let me know if you want one or three. They are the best catalogs I have seen anywhere (including at the national :shock.
Tina


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Holy cow... i didn't even see this (i oughta read this forum more often).

This should have been posted on the main forum, i promise i would have pretended not to see it until everyone started griping at me.  

Thanks for the compliments folks. I've worked really hard for a long time on EntryExpress and truly think it will benefit the sport as a whole.

Shayne


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

Thank you Becky and Tina,
Received both of yours Saturday. It is nice to compare the field trial version and the AKC hunt test version. I like the way Saturdays and Sundays tests are clearly marked on each top of page in the hunt test ones. The back cover top where you can fill in your dogs is something cool that will help remember what dog you are running. I still may send a dog on another's name but that happens  . Sized right to stick in the back pocket and long enough to swat Deer flies of your dogs head (would that be intimidation? 8) ) After close securitization I cannot find a thing I would change. Good Job Shayne!
Ken Bora


----------

